# Where can I buy a horizontal seat motor?



## VenomGTO (May 30, 2010)

Got a 2005 gto and really need a horizontal seat motor for my driver seat. Anyone know where I can get one and not the whole track like the dealer tries to sell you (for 500$ btw!)? Used is ok too. Can't seem to find one anywhere.. :|


----------

